# Cylinder Laggings



## rake60 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of laggings on model engines, but they are easy enough
to make with no special tools required.

First a strip of thin sheet metal is cut from whatever stock is available.
For this one a stock hunt ended at the recycling bins on the back porch.








The strip was cut to the finish width of the lagging I planned to make.
To determine the length I took the diameter of the round ends X Pi (3.14159)
to get the calculated circumference.  That gets it real close but depending on
the thickness of the sheet metal, some adjustments may be necessary.
Next the cut out areas to clear the flat sides of the cylinder are calculated 
and cut away.  To get it round I roll the stock on both directions around a
smaller O.D. piece of stock.







After doing that it will simply snap into place on the cylinder.




And it looks like....  Well to me, a cheap piece of tin wrapped around a 
carefully shaped and crafted cylinder.  It probably won't stay on this
model, but it might.
It's a matter of personal preference. 

Rick


----------



## georgeseal (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice job Rick

another source for lagging is the local hardware store in the form of "Flue Pipe". It is thin, cheap,and is blued a nice color.

cutting can be done on a cheap paper cutter, ( I think H Frieght has on for under $10.00

one piece of pipe will make a lifetime of cylinders 

George from Conyers


----------



## mklotz (Aug 30, 2007)

Go to a hobby store that caters to model boat builders and buy some precut strips of walnut about 1/4" wide.  Attach them to the "cheap tin" with a suitable glue.  Add some decorative bindings using brass wire available at craft stores.  Finish with tung oil or some other oil finish.

Like you, I like the look of bare, machined metal.  But the wooden lagging is nice for the folks who expect to see that sort of thing.

(Reminds me of a Dorothy Parker book review:
This is the sort of book that people who like this sort of book will like.)


----------

